# Ramarena - Derby 12/2015



## belinda (Dec 18, 2015)

This is an old sports centre and I think it was previously Derby County's training facility. There isn't much info on the place except that it was used as a peace camp up until recently.































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubex (Dec 18, 2015)

There's some nice graffiti in here. I really like the 7th photo


----------



## belinda (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah I do too, it's a shame it's so dark in there though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smiler (Dec 18, 2015)

You got some nice shots despite the light, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Dec 18, 2015)

Ah....my team's old training ground. Nice to see that.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 18, 2015)

Not seen this before
good work


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 20, 2015)

Great collection and the tyre is quite amazing.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wernok (Dec 23, 2015)

New place, local so very interesting. Thanks for sharing


----------

